# Mortise & Tenon



## FourEyes45 (Apr 30, 2012)

I want to start making M & T joints---BUT a big BUT—I m having a problem deciding which machine to get..I’m looking at a used Powermatic 719A ($550.) or a new Leigh FMT ($426.) I have a Shopsmith table saw and a Bosh 1617 Router…Which way would be best??


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

A lot would depend on how often you make a mortise and tenon joint. If you just make them once in a while I would make a homemade jig and use your router with a spiral cut router bit to make the mortise. Then you could use the shopsmith with a dado blade to make the tenons. If you are going to do a lot of them then I would opt for a hollow punch mortising machine.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Use the Dollars wisely to expand your shop.

For mortise use a Forstner bit then clean up with a bench chisel, the tenons may be a bigger challenge on your Shopsmith, make a jig.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I agree with William. But thats probably because I build mostly log furniture. On occasion I'll do traditional mortice and tenons. Using a Forstner for mortices and I'll use a single blade on table saw for the tenons. I don't have a stacked dado blade. Takes a bit longer, but still produce tight joints. I guess it depends on how many you do.


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> A lot would depend on how often you make a mortise and tenon joint. If you just make them once in a while I would make a homemade jig and use your router with a spiral cut router bit to make the mortise. Then you could use the shopsmith with a dado blade to make the tenons. If you are going to do a lot of them then I would opt for a hollow punch mortising machine.


X2, you would have to make a lot of m&t and frequently to make your expenditure cost effective. (of course I'm cheap :icon_smile


----------



## UpNorth (Aug 21, 2012)

Or you can use the ideas Matthias Wandel has at his site, woodgears.ca

He is an engineer that learned woodworking in his dad's shop as a boy, but always wanted to do things his own way. Go to YouTube and use his name for a search, and you will find hundreds of videos by him.

His website shows how to build machines of his own design that are made with simple parts and mostly wood. Inexpensive way to do what you want. When you are into the index of videos at his site or on YouTube, watch the one about mortise and tenoning where he shows cutting both with his pantorouter machine. He discusses tolerances and fit in another video.

Watch the video where he test fits a tenon into a mortise after he has competed his setup, and it makes a pop like you can do with your finger and your mouth and cheek. POP! 

Whether you decide to build his pantorouter, his horizontal boring mill, his horizontal slot mortiser, or his ingenious tenoning jig, you will be glad you did it. And far ahead on money.


----------



## hillpanther (Jun 24, 2012)

UpNorth said:


> Or you can use the ideas Matthias Wandel has at his site, woodgears.ca
> 
> He is an engineer that learned woodworking in his dad's shop as a boy, but always wanted to do things his own way. Go to YouTube and use his name for a search, and you will find hundreds of videos by him.
> 
> ...


 i have build one from his plan but i made it from steel and aluminium.it's working perfectly fine.check my video .hope you would like it..http://youtu.be/hW5Q6NqD-CA


----------

